# Howard Tanner & brook trout



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Father of Michigan salmon fishing angles for brook trout

UP NORTH -- As almost everyone knows, Howard Tanner is the father of Great Lakes salmon fishing. So when the former Department of Natural Resources director goes fishing for a day he targets brook trout? 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1092161407326910.xml


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Cool article. I must say my son and I fish with similar mindset as Mr. Tanner. The tactic of a sewn minnow with a fly rod sounds very interesting, and I'll bet it's very productive!


----------



## KarlMc (Mar 11, 2001)

my brother and I have a really small ceder creek in a VERY thick swamp that we catch breakfast trout in much the same way. You have to crawl up to the creek until you can just get your rod tip over the edge of a good hole and "dap" for trout. Our grandfather taught us to catch breakfast this way and we go every time we think of him. Great article.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I have had the pleasure of knowing the Tanner family. I will always remember what Howard said to his son and I when he tried to get us up to go deer hunting at 4.30 am after we had closed the bars down in a little town up north. "Those who stay up with the owls, don't get up with the crows." Riverman


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Excellent article. I love fishing for brookies. I think they're a fun fish.  Just goes to show that you don't have to be all high tech to fish.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Howard Tanner was still at MSU while I was there and I enjoyed his lectures.


----------



## Fins (Jan 28, 2004)

riverman said:


> "Those who stay up with the owls, don't get up with the crows." Riverman[/QUOTE
> 
> One of the best quotes I have heard in a while. I will have to remember that next time one of my buddies misses the mornings activities due to a bit too much fun the night before :lol:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I like that saying as well, I hope someday I remember it.


----------

